

Is HN allowing dupe posts? - levirosol

It seems that recently I have been seeing a lot more dupe posts on HN than I have in the past.<p>I just submitted an article and it went through without issue. Then I found that someone else had already posted the same article (both title and URL were the same) 2 hours ago. Normally these would get caught when submitting.<p>Was a change made to allow this to happen?
======
joshfraser
a lot of times articles get resubmitted with a slightly different URL (from
feedburner for example). i've not noticed any exact dupes getting through.

------
levirosol
or is it just a coincidence that I saw a few dupes today, and then my post
went through?

btw, i did remove my post since it was a dupe.

